

Ask HN: Free Zoho or Paid Google Apps? - dynofuz

Should I use Zoho email for a domain with under 20 users or pay $50&#x2F;user&#x2F;year for Google Apps for my domain?
======
fredsanford
Zoho logins are extremely flaky at times.

